# Làm đẹp với dầu hạt xương rồng – Thần dược từ loài cây gai góc



## Vũ Thu Hằng (10/7/18)

Chẳng ai ngờ loài cây có vẻ ngoài xù xì, gai góc lại cho ra dầu hạt xương rồng, thứ thần dược đang được giới yêu làm đẹp săn đón.
Giữa ma trận những hóa chất trong mỹ phẩm thì các thành phần có nguồn gốc thiên nhiên luôn là lựa chọn ưu tiên. Dầu hạt xương rồng là một thành phần như thế. Tác dụng của nó khiến cho người ta phải bất ngờ vì bắt nguồn vốn từ một loài cây xù xì, gai góc.

Dầu hạt xương rồng hay còn được biết đến với tên gọi dầu cây xương rồng là thành phần làm đẹp mới được sử dụng vài năm trở lại đây. Xếp chung với các loại dầu dưỡng như dầu hạt argan, dầu hạnh nhân, dầu jojoba… dầu hạt xương rồng cũng có nhiều tác dụng không kém với da và tóc. Bên cạnh đó, kết cấu không quá đặc, dễ thẩm thấu là ưu điểm được lựa chọn bởi nhiều người.



​
Linoleic acid, vitamin E và flavonoids là ba dưỡng chất có nhiều nhất trong dầu hạt xương rồng. Linoleic acid là một loại acid béo cần thiết để tái tạo tế bào, đồng thời vitamin E có tác dụng bảo vệ và giữ ẩm cho da, flavonoids là chất kháng viêm. Bác sĩ da liễu Joshua Zeichner từ bệnh viện Mt. Sinai, thành phố New York khẳng định dầu hạt xương rồng có khả năng chống lão hóa: _“Dầu hạt xương rồng làm mềm, dưỡng ẩm và kháng viêm, hạn chế sự tổn thương đến collagen, đó là lý do vì sao loại dầu này chống lão hóa rất tốt”._

Bên cạnh đó, nói về tác dụng chống lão hóa thì không thể không kể đến dưỡng chất Betanin. Chưa có loại dầu dưỡng nào vượt qua dầu cây xương rồng về lượng chất Betanin chứa trong thành phần cả. Mỗi tối trước khi đi ngủ, bạn lấy vài giọt dầu để massage lên toàn bộ mặt và cổ. Thực hiện bước này hàng ngày sẽ cho kết quả làn da căng mịn hơn vào buổi sáng, lâu dài da sẽ giảm thiểu tiết dầu và hạn chế được các dấu hiệu của lão hóa da như nếp nhăn hay các vết thâm sạm. Phụ nữ chuẩn bị bước sang ngưỡng tuổi 30 nên bổ sung dầu hạt xương rồng vào quy trình dưỡng da của mình.



​
Không chỉ có tác dụng rất tốt cho da mà mái tóc cũng được hưởng nhiều lợi ích từ loại dầu dưỡng này. Đầu tiên là lượng acid béo rất giàu giúp cho tóc thêm chắc khỏe và nhanh mọc. Nàng nào vốn tự ti về mái tóc thưa, mỏng thì ghi nhớ nhé!



​
Hơn nữa, bạn có biết dầu hạt xương rồng là một trong những thành phần dưỡng ẩm hiệu quả nhất hiện nay không? Các nhà tạo mẫu tóc chia sẻ bí quyết làm mái tóc trông bóng mượt hơn rất đơn giản chỉ với chút dầu cây xương rồng vuốt lên tóc sau khi gội. Vì loại dầu này có ưu điểm dễ thẩm thấu nên bạn không phải lo mái tóc sẽ bị bết dính nếu sử dụng lượng vừa đủ. Với bao tác dụng như thế, dầu hạt xương rồng rất xứng đáng là thần dược làm đẹp để chúng ta săn lùng.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

